# SIGMA 70-300mm f/4-5.6 SLD DG Macro Lens



## bbprincess2147 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post! Yeah!  :thumbup:

I'm in need of your help! I have a Nikon D3000. When I first bought it I was extremely happy with the quality of the picture.  But it didn't take me long to realize that taking pictures in church was almost a waste of time. So in an attempt to fix that problem, two days ago I bought a Speedlight SB 600.  Now that I've got a little bit of light, I would like to get a lens that zooms much further than the 18-55mm that came with the camera.

I found a "Sigma70-300mm f/4-5.6 SLD DG Macro Lens with built in motor for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras " for $139.  Is this a good buy? Is it a good lens?  
I'm excited about the 300 mm but concerned about the aperture.  That word doesn't mean much to me now, but I'm hoping the more I learn, the more advanced my photo taking skills will be and I want to make sure I have everything I need.

Thanks for your help.  The item is in my online shopping cart. My finger is on the mouse. Just tell me when...:blushing:


----------



## flatflip (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm selling mine tomorrow for $75. I warned the buyer that it is very hard to use without a tripod.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Dec 29, 2010)

Why are you selling it?  Are you upgrading?  Did it serve well as a beginner's zoom lens?


----------



## jcrob33 (Dec 29, 2010)

Interesting, I'm looking for something of the same type...


----------



## flatflip (Dec 29, 2010)

I got it in a used kit and would have bought the camera with or without the sigma. I only took shakey pics at first. Then I used my SB-600 with it in my medium sized den and it did OK. Then I used it on my tripod outside at max zoom with 2 second timer and then with wireless remote shutter release. It did very well then. I would rather get a 55-200 later with vibration reduction.


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2010)

I would try to get the slightly more expensive APO version of this lens since the APO coatings make for a noticably sharper shot at the 300mm end of the zoom range. For its price point its a good lens, not massivly expensive and it offers a wide focal range and close up shooting capabilities (where it really does rather well). 

As said it does benefit from good shooting methods - fast shutter speeds/good posture and/or using a tripod make a massive difference to the results people get. 

Yes there are better options, but for the same focal range coverage they will cost you more and more so it depends how high your budget is prepared to go. It does however provide a good budget option to "get your feet wet" with a long telephoto lens.


----------

